# Which schooling fish to put in with Angels?



## SleepyAngel (Oct 21, 2008)

I would really like a small school of tetras or something similar to put in my 55 gallon tank, that are compatible with Angels. From what I have read, if they won't be eaten by the angels, they will nip at the angel's fins, which of course I don't want. I really like cardinal tetras, but am worried about their hardiness (or lack of). 
The tank water is soft, but PH is between 7.5 and 8. (I really need to get a better PH tester, the strips I use never show a clear color.) I use half RO and half my tap water, which has a PH is over 9. The tank is established. I have had it running about a year and a half now.

I have 2 medium Angels (I don't think they are big enough to eat small tetras yet, so the possiblity that they won't eat them is there.)
a pair of keyhole cichlids (Who just paired up and spawned for the first time the other day. I moved my other two to my other tank.) They are not huge either. They are about 3-3.5 inches
1 Golden Gourami
1 Clown Pleco 
2 SAEs

Oh, and the tank is planted, medium planted I would say.

I would also like to get some Corys, but not sure which would be best. Anyone have any opions about that?

Or should I get some different fish all together? Maybe I should get a couple more angels and hope for a pair? 

TIA  
Laura


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Cards and neons are wonderful with Angels .. but only until the angels realize they can eat them. And as your angels grow, rest assured they will eventually. After I lost my cards, I went with Emporer Tetras... Nice blue fish that grow to a decent size for a tetra.

Just my 2cents


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I really like rummy nose tetras. Not only are they great schooling fish, but they are also a good indicator if your water is a bit off. Those rummy noses fade!

You aren't too limited with the cories, since you have a longer tank, so pick whichever you like best.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I also like rummynoses and none have been eated by the two very large angels my group of 10 live with. I also have pristella and black phantoms in another angel tank and they do well (and apparently aren't an easy shape to munch on).

I love my trilineated cories. I also have sterbai (pretty, too) and high-finned bronze cories (not quite as pretty, but I like the high fins dancing around the tank).


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *SleepyAngel*,

Well most of the tetras I was going to mention already have been, mainly Black Phantom tetras, Emperor Tetras, and Rummynose tetras. Two more I'd like to add are Lemon tetras and Hatchetfish.

There are a couple of species of hatchetfish commonly available, the smaller marbled hatchetfish (my personal favourite), medium sized sliver hatchetfish, and larger spotted silver hatchetfish.

In a 55 gallon tank I'd look at stocking 12 hatchetfish and up to 20 tetras. Most tetra species occupy the middle to lower parts of the tank, while the hatchetfish occupy the upper level. An important note is that hatchetfish don't like a strong surface current, angelfish don't like strong currents either, but plecos do.

If you are using a canister filter with a spraybar that creates a strong current, you can turn the spraybar around and face it into the glass. This will diffuse the spraybars power and pushes the water down the side of the tank and accross the bottom of the tank, moving debris towards the other end of the tank, where I locate my filter intake. If you are not using a filter with a spraybar, well you'll have to figure something out. 

As for corydoras, in a 55 gallon tank, I think you should be looking at having atleast 8. One of my favourites are Corydoras metae. Here are profiles for most of the corydoras species. The hardest part is seeing if your LFS can get the one/s you like.

Finally a couple of pics of my marbled Hatchetfish & Lemon tetras...  
















[/url]


----------



## SleepyAngel (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the answers and ideas! 

I thought about emperor tetras, but I think they get bigger than I would like.

I thought about rummynose tetras, but read that they are sensitive to a higher PH? If you have them, what is the PH in your tank?

I am leaning toward the Lemon Tetras (thanks for the pic of yours Deadfish), or the Rummy Noses. I like the idea that the rummys will help me keep an "eye" on the quality of the water, but if they don't like the higher PH, then they might always be stressed. 

Maybe I should just bite the bullet and go all RO water. (I am currently buying it, as I don't have an RO filter.)

Too bad I am not into africans, my water is perfect for them. *sigh*

So many cute cories. It will be so hard to chose. 

As for hatchetfish, I have a few "escape holes" on my tank and I don't like them enough to take the time to make sure they can't jump out.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I kept rummy nose tetras for years with a ph of 7.8.


----------



## SleepyAngel (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok, now I am confused.

Two different sites (aquahobby.com and badmanstropiclefish) say that the rummy nose tetras are the same size as the cardinals. What makes them less likely to be eaten? I undserstand the lemons, as they are taller, but the rummy noses are shaped the same as cardinals.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> I really like rummy nose tetras.


Me too and they were my choice to go with my angel. I have a higher than 7 ph and they have fared great!


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

go with badmans tropical fish it is a good site


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

i kept rummynose quite succesfully in mid 7's PH with soft water. never lost 1 from their initial acclimation to my tank right up untill my tank got the plauge (when i lost all but 3 fish).

i think the key is just an extra long acclimation time, i floated them for 10 min, then i would dribble in a little tank water every 10 minutes till it had been an hour.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Rummy's deffinately get longer than cardinals ... don't forget head and tail light tetras too, have never had them nip fins. Those new four eye phantom tetras are rather pretty too.


----------



## star rider (Mar 20, 2006)

Angels will try and eat anything they 'think' they can fit in their mouth.

that said I do not keep neons with my angels as they are too spend as live feeders(not a big proponent of live fish as food)

I have been successful with Black Neons.


----------

